# Changes from 1st month of clomid



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello

Well I started my 2nd cycle of clomid on the 2nd Jan as A/F showed her face   , but looks like clomid has made some changes.  My cycle on the first month was 30 days which is the same as my month before I started taking the   pills.  Over the past year I have not had a cycle which has been anything like the last one in length.

I also have always had very heavy periods which is why I was put on the pill, since coming off the pill August 2004 I've had really heavy periods again, but this month I had a well Nice one   5 days long.  Usually a good 7 or 8 days without the pill. Just hope all this is a good sign.

I know symptons vary and this could be to do with that. I didn't expect to fall preg on my 1st cycle (glad in a way as I would have found out around the time of my m/c last year, not sure I could have coped with that). But for me these are my    thoughts.  

kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad you period wasn't/ hasn't been horrid!  I know how you mean about lengthy heavy bleeds....  Can't offer any advice on the symptoms sorry.

Bev xx


----------



## KristyG27 (Dec 9, 2005)

I started my 2nd dose of clomid Dec. 30th and I also noticed that my period only lasted 5 days and was much lighter.  

Good luck and keep in touch since were close with cycles.  I go for an U/S scan on 1/11 so hoping for some good follicles and good news.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kristy, Glad you were the same and me, makes me feel normal   (lol) How long are you cycles? I don't go for scans, so not sure what else is happening down there.  If no luck on my 3rd cycle of the   pills I have to go back for a blood test then to see GP for the results, so think i will be asking loads of questions after being on here and knowing what everyone else has done


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kim.Glad those evils have given you some light relief,that is good news. Can't really help as I am still waiting for the witch to show her face!! Sorry we won't be cycle buddies any more...mind you with the way I am going I might be on my 2nd lot when you are starting(hopefullynot!!) your 3rd.
Gossips.xx


----------



## malibu_00 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kim, I started round 2 on Jan. 1st and Ive noticed changes this month from last month as well. My last cycle was 30 days as well.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Gossips,   lost my cycle buddie, hopefully for the right reason (BFP   )

Malibu, looks like we are only a day out,lots of    for us


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kim
Clomid had a dramatic effect on my AF.  Pre-clomid they lasted 5-7 days, heavy, painful etc (oh the joys of endo!) but since being on clomid have cut to 3 days, lighter and a little less painful.    My cyle length also shortened and regulated, something unheard of before.
good luck


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kim,af arrived this morning YIPPPEEEE saves me going to docs for provera.So not far from your cycle but sorry to have lost you as my cycle buddy!!        
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Gossips, sorry A/F came ,   at least we will be on the 2ww wait together, well for a week anyway  
and then who knows.........      

Kim xxx


----------



## KristyG27 (Dec 9, 2005)

My periods usually lasted for 7 days and now with my first round of Clomid it was 5 days and very light...   The length in between increased also.  I was on day 34 before AF reared her ugly had 
I'm wondering now if Clomid has affected my thyroid problem because I feel horrible now with jitters and tremors..ahhhhh


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kristy, 
I took my last tablet last night and have felt dizzy most of the day, slightly light headed, I blame the   pills  

Kim xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kim,Glad to hear you have taken your last tablet.Af this time is very heavy and lots of crampy pains,usually I get light unpainful ones(well when they used to arrive). The thought of starting those evils again to morrow..aaarrrgggghhhh.
Gossipsxx


----------



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Kim,

I have just taken my 3rd lot of clomid cd 8 today, 1st month I had a 28 day cycle last month 30 day, i hope the next 2 are 30 day (unless Im preg of course! 







) as I booked a holiday yday and have tried to time the hol when we need to be dtd!! 12th march, so I wont be very impressed if its all changed!. I have had light bleeding for about 6 days before af comes both months also.

Anyway, lets hope its the last month on the tabs

Karen x


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hiya everyone, I started my period on Saturday, had cramps for about 4 days before it started which i don't normally get, and boy then it did arrive it was so much more painful then before clomid, i could not put my hot water bottle down, once it went cold I had to fill it up again as that was the only thing that helped.

It was a strange one so far as well, I had quite heavy bleeding on saturday with quite a lot of clots (sorry TMI) but by yesterday lunch time its now not fresh blood anymore but brown.  I think it will either finish today or tomorrow where as I normally have at least a 6 day period.

Took my first pill last night I take mine just before I go to bed.

Clare


----------

